# Seriously, will a car seat fit in the back seat?



## kllrvet (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 2000 F-150 Lightning that I need to get rid of, since there is no room for my wife, and our new baby. I have been looking for a 2004 GTO as a replacement. I may have found one 3 1/2 hours away and I was wondering if a car seat actually fits on the rear seat and leave enough room for a person to sit in the passenger seat?

thanks,

Tony


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

kllrvet said:


> I have a 2000 F-150 Lightning that I need to get rid of, since there is no room for my wife, and our new baby. I have been looking for a 2004 GTO as a replacement. I may have found one 3 1/2 hours away and I was wondering if a car seat actually fits on the rear seat and leave enough room for a person to sit in the passenger seat?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Tony


Absolutely, provided it's not one of those ginormous contraptions the size of a North American XB-70's ejection pod!*


*


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

If it is a front facing seat it will work. Rear facing will need to be leveled off and you may need to slide the passenger seat up a bit.

I have two seats in the back of mine and neither are a problem. One front and one rear facing. 

Bring the seat with you to make sure you see how your seat will fit before you sign any papers.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i got a car seat in the back of mine a few times no problem good luck on the gto


----------

